# Instrumentacion industrial, dcs, transmisores, posicionadores, necesito informac



## elsanti (Jul 5, 2008)

Me gustaria contar con vuestra ayuda para obtener información (a ser posible en español)acerca de:

- Sistemas DCS, especialmente de la marca foxboro (¿como funcionan, tipos de       tarjetas etc...)

- Calibracion de transmisores mediante comunicador hart y multicalibrador mc5 (especial interes en los de flujo, sensores de turbina y vortices)

- Posicionadores inteligentes para valvulas de control y la forma de calibrarlos (comunicador hart), pautas para puesta en marcha y solucion de problemas


----------



## Luis Eduardo Sánchez (Jul 6, 2008)

El protocolo hart se utiliza para aplicaciones básicas de ajuste en campo del rango de lectura de la variable captada que puede ser presion,flujo,temperatura, caudal, resistencia, nivel entre otros(Algunos calibradores de proceso traen esta opcion el Fluke 744 es un ejemplo de ello) , span offset entre otros, debido a que muchas veces solo se necesita hacer ajuste de escala de ingeniería en campo; ya cuando se necesite algo mas especifico, el caso tuyo densidad y gravedad especifica, esos toca hacerlos directamente en el instrumento, algunas veces el fabricante permite previo ajuste de software del calibrador  de proceso para poder acceder a estas variables.

Con respecto a los DCS de foxboro, no son más que unidades remotas de un PLC, con señales de entrada-salida digitales y/o análogas, rokcwell las llama flex i/o, siemens les dice unidades decentralizadas. El concepto es el mismo:un slot mas del plc solo que conectado remotamente por comunicacion (ethernet, modbus, devicenet, profibus, etc,etc,etc)

Espero te sea de ayuda esta información.

Saludos


----------



## elsanti (Jul 7, 2008)

Gracias luis, eso ya lo sabia............, jeje, buscaba algo mas concreto, tipo tutoriales o monografias sobre los temas mencionados(sobre todo de como trabajar con los comunicadores 375 y el mc5, tengo manuales pero vienen pocos ejemplos), de todas formas muchas gracias, siempre es agradable ver que a la gente le gusta compartir sus conocimientos, es importante aprender los unos de los otros


----------



## Luis Eduardo Sánchez (Jul 8, 2008)

ok Listo!, voy a mirar una información que tengo de unos DCS pero que son un poco viejos (mas de 10 años) y aver que sale  .

saludos


----------



## hatchy07122 (Mar 29, 2011)

nesesito un favor quien me colabora:


mi jefe me pidió realizar la medición de espesores de los accesorios de la tuberia de un gasoducto.

al llenar el formato el me comenta que hay un espesor nominal que debe tener cada acessorio de pendiendo de su tamaño y sy es un codo una te o un semicodo.

sera que existe una tabla donde se encuentren estos valores nominales?

 o como puedo calcularlos?

Muchas gracias espero me puedan colaboran.


----------



## pandacba (Abr 2, 2011)

Me extraña que preguntes eso, como llegaste a donde estas? me parece que a dedo porque tu jefe te hablo de algo muy simple pero a ti te resulto chino básico.......
En la industria y en las distintos tipos de isntalaciones que llevan materiales que pueden representar algún tipo de peligro, hay toda una serie de especificaciones de sus partes en cuanto a material, composición de este forma cosntrucitiva dimensiones, espesores, etc etc. No se quien se encargara de eso en tu pais.
En el mio el IRAM establece estas normas y también certifica a los fabricantes, ya que sin sello IRAM no se puede utilzar....

En tu pais tiene que haber un ente calificador y o regulador de las disntintas normas para productos y o procesos, es alli donde debes concurrie y/o dirigirte, pude llamarsse oficina de..... consulta eso quien dicta y o controla las normas de lso materiales, y como se trata de una obra de gas hay una entidad que nuclea al personal que trabaja en esa rama que también tiene esas normas y puede aplicar otras....


----------

